# Due Date ???? More pics.



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Paint started bagging about 2 weeks ago an starting to get alittle wider in the girth lol. I thought she was bred to my buck for an early Aug kidding but now I believe she was bred when I got her.

I have no idea when she was bred so I have to really watch the signs if she shows any. This will only be my third kidding. Good news is I'm pretty sure shes done this before I'm hoping anyway. Shes a big girl I weighed her back before I knew she was preggo an she tipped to scales or I should say the measuring tape at 130lds. She looks like she is carrying twins. If it's just one it's gonna be a big one. 

I'm praying pink :kidred: :kidred: cause I really like this doe an would keep every daughter she has if they all turned out like her.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Due Date ????*

I will post some pics of her this afternoon. She's not huge yet but I don't know how far along she is. I bought her the 3rd weekend in Feb. So I atleast know she won't go past mid July. An that does not help me at all. :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Due Date ????*

Is she starting an udder?

Thinking pink :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Due Date ????*

Toth yeah she startered her utter about 2 weeks ago. I just keeps getting alittle bigger day by day, but it's not big by any means.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Due Date ????*

If she was bagging up 2 weeks ago...... it will be 1 to 1 1/2 months from then.... so write it on the calender.... the accuracy will vary... but it will give a better time frame.. :wink:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Due Date ????*

Hey thanks. My last doe started bagging 6 weeks before she kidded. The one after that bagged up about 2 weeks before kidding so at this point I've been kinda clueless as to when she would kid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Due Date ????*

I wish I can predict when...but the Doe's ...love to keep us guessing.... :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Due Date ????*

^ ain't that the truth!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Due Date ????*



> ^ ain't that the truth!


 You bet... :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Due Date ????*

Here are some pics of her utter. She's not real huge but you know theres something going on!! She is a longer goat so unless she is laying down or peeing she doesn't look that big at all.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Due Date ???? Updated with pics.*

Should I expect her belly to get bigger or is it hard to tell?


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Due Date ????*

I dont go by bellies (unless you can feel or see the kids move, I am lucky enough that my doe due around now i can see and feel them). Some goats just have naturally big tummys LOL.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Due Date ????*

yeah i don't go by bellies either. we had one doe we were wondering if she was even pregnant, and she had triplets! Then we had another doe who we were sure had at least twins, she had a single! And she's still fat lol

I wouldn't start worrying just yet, the udder is just starting development


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Due Date ????*

I agree... bellies can change a lot... :wink:

She does have a nice udder starting for sure.... I love her coloring ..very pretty....


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Due Date ????*

I can't bump her to see what shes got in her. You might be lucky to touch her nose if you have a handful of grain. She can be caught but she tenses up so that won't do me any good.

I like her color also on one side of her neck she has a wide strip of roan. I'm excited to see what she throws cause she came from the same farm that my dapple buck an his momma came from. I would like her to have twins girls so I can keep them but if she has boys that just money in my pocket so I will be happy with whatever she throws. A boy an girl would be good too keep one an sell the other win win!!

If she was bred to my buck who was put in the first weekend in March she wouldn't be due till first of Aug. I just can't see her going that long but who knows.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Paint is getting closer her bag is filling out more an more. I took some new pics todat of her bag.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's deep bodied enough to be hiding multiples...I don't go by width of belly mainly because I have a doe who delivered quads and she never looked to be big enough for even twins.

Udder developement tells me that since she is a seasoned doe, she could keep that udder exactly the way it is for the next 2-3 weeks then start to fill the week she does deliver, going by my own experienced does who develop their udders 4 weeks before kids arrive, I'd say that she has at most 3 weeks to go.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I was looking at my calender today an I had wrote down when I saw her start to bag or close to get. This Sat it will be 4 weeks. Poor thing she has gotten sooo much bigger. I hope she goes soon. It's been really hot here around 90 degrees with little rain fall an she just looks miserable. I will get some pics of her later today.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry I havent got any pics up yet been super busy with building fence. She has been bagging 6 weeks to the day on Sat. Still nothing. Her bag is huge including her belly. When shes laying down she grunts the whole time. She cant scratch her head with her back feet anymore. I will try to get some pics today. Its been so hot for her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I been very busy so havent been able to take pics let alone post any. I just took these pics today. She has been this big for about 3 weeks. She has went so long now that she is bred to my buck. She has drove me insane for these last 3 weeks I wish she would pop already lol.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think you'll have much longer to wait... I see that her udder has filled significanly from the last pics you posted.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep.... will not be much longer ...she is coming along nicely.... :thumb:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

If she was bred on the date I wrote her down she is 139 days. I was sure she wouldn't go that long she started bagging 9 1/2 weeks ago. So Im going with the date I wrote an she is 6 days out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding :thumb:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Just got a call from the Hubby an Paint has just produced :kidred: :kidred: !!! :leap: I havent seen them yet but he said they looked really good. I will get pics put in birth ann. as soon as I get home.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...congrats....


----------

